# My backyard-



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

- has lots o' deer. I don't hunt,but I thought youdeer hunters would get a kick out of it!


----------



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)

love the pictures. if you ever want a couple eliminated let me know. lol


----------



## fishnfool (Feb 8, 2007)

Where exactly do you live? lol


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

How cool!
Thats a lot of deer!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I would have to bet he lives next to the metroparks.....or reeeallll close.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

He wouldn't have to live near a park. Three weeks ago I had 22 deer all at the same time 60 yards from my house at my feeder. No pics though. I do have some pics of 3 of them at the house. But I am nowhere near a non-hunting zone.


----------



## BuckHunter10 (Jan 16, 2007)

great pics u have some big buxks around you.


----------



## rick karosa (Jun 4, 2006)

you are just teasing us arent you if i seen those deer and i had my bow man look out lol just kidding i love to see deer like that it makes me feel good to know they suervived the hunting season but those are nice bucks


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

I live fairly close to the metroparks here in Strongsville so seeing alot of deer in my yard is a almost daily thing but I get no quality bucks here at all. I see little six or 8 pointers but they're young deer with real small racks. I attribute
the lack of big bucks in my surrounding area to motor vehicle accidents and them generally not living to maturity.


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

Creekcrawler, Does Your Property But Up To The Reservation? There Is A Huge Flock Of Turkeys Off Dunham Road. Some Of The Biggest Birds I Ever Seen. Won't Be Long
Cluck, Cluck Boom!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Yup, a few of you guys guessed that right, I'm on the edge of the Bedford
Metroparks. Those pics are from late February, we counted 27 that evening.
As it got dark we ended up with 5 bucks. The two in the pic were actually sparring about twenty feet from my back window - we were hoping one of 'em would knock off an antler . 
EMRDUCKS - I know the flock, we've had them in backyard a few times during the winter. They are some BIG birds fer sure. 

Too bad you can't hunt in Bedford. The are way too many deer in the woods - 
they've pretty much ruined the entire forest understory. I used to have thousands of little maple, oak & hickory saplings every spring, now the deer eat
every one before it gets to be 6" tall. Not to mention that they pretty much eliminated all the low growth viburnum and witchhazel.
Makes we wonder what will happen in the next 30-50 years as all the mature trees start to die off... 

If we wouldn't have left some food out in Jan-Feb some of those guys would've starved over winter ( I usually don't believe in feeding the wild animals).


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great pics! There are some real nice looking bucks hanging out on your property. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

I Know The Park Culled Quite A Few Out Of There. The Do Every Year. But Just Like Brecksville Reservation. Those That But Up To The National Park, Just Keep Getting Their Deer. If They Want To Get A Good Hold Of The Situation The Cvnp Needs To Cull To.too Bad They Don't Have A Lottery For A Bow Hunt In Their.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah, Bedford Reservation culls @ 150 deer every year. The last few years,
they don't announce when, 'cause of the controversy. I heard last year it took
them only four evenings to get the 150! 
The CVNP can't cull - something to do with them being a National Park.
I don't hunt, but I wouldn't mind some of that deer in my freezer.....


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

A bit off of the deer subject but two nights ago I had a a coyote standing right in the middle of my driveway in Strongsville. I thought it was my dog at first , I yelled Trix at it because thats my dogs name and it casually stopped and looked at me for a second and went on its way. This is like the 20th time i've seen one in my yard in the past two years.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I live within the city of Medina. We had seven deer in the back yard yesterday, two Does with their two Doe Fawns and two Button Bucks from last year. They cleaned up the squirrel corn and then sucked the seed out of the bird feeders. It is not unusual to see deer wandering around early in the morning and browsing on people's plants within a block of the city square


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

Just about 15 minutes ago I opened the front door to walk my beagle and she took off after a coyote that was only 15-20 yards from my front door. It darted across my driveway and off she went.....15 minutes later and she's still not back.


----------

